# Fibafuse



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

could I get someone from fibafuse to send me some bags of scrap ...I want to mix it up in my mud. I have a test I want to do . It needs to fine fibas:yes: PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> could I get someone from fibafuse to send me some bags of scrap ...I want to mix it up in my mud. I have a test I want to do . It needs to fine fibas:yes: PLEASE HELP ME


I seen something like that on youtube a few years back, they sprayed it on the seams, looked a slow system but with some refinement it could have it's uses, I think it were thicker fibres though but I could be wrong.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I seen something like that on youtube a few years back, they sprayed it on the seams, looked a slow system but with some refinement it could have it's uses, I think it were thicker fibres though but I could be wrong.


If it's what I'm thinking of and memory serves correctly, it was paper fibers mixed in the mud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's what blenders are for :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/j9GQoMl9Od4

That system are you guys thinking of..... Doesn't look to bad but wonder what finish would look like when it's fully done


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Toontowntaper said:


> http://youtu.be/j9GQoMl9Od4
> 
> That system are you guys thinking of..... Doesn't look to bad but wonder what finish would look like when it's fully done


That's the one I'm thinking of.

Looks slower, both as far as putting it on, and wiping it down, than running regular tapes.

And riskier, especially if the wiper doesn't leave enough on in places.

Wonder how they'd do corners with it, if at all - apply and use an angle head or flusher?

If I was putting it on, I'd probably try boxing it - as 2buck likes to say, boxes run true. And I think it would be quicker, especially with something like an 8" FatBoy.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would imagine that using boxes or angle heads on something like that, there is a good chance that the blades will grab some of the fibers and leave lots of drags! I would think the best chance for success would be to use a flusher for the angles, and for the flats something more akin to the old aplatech boxes. They function more like a knife and float over stuff.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well that is not what I want to try in my test. I will not box it or run it in my sprayer also I will be adding more then fibers in the mud


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> I would imagine that using boxes or angle heads on something like that, there is a good chance that the blades will grab some of the fibers and leave lots of drags! I would think the best chance for success would be to use a flusher for the angles, and for the flats something more akin to the old aplatech boxes. They function more like a knife and float over stuff.


I wasn't thinking of a nice finish to it, thinking of it more as a tape coat. A quick knife skim over it after might clean things up some(?)
But good point you make about fibers being dragged, and how the old Apla boxes might work better. I agree on the flusher vs. anglehead, as well.
Wonder what it might be like to regular box and angle finish something that's been taped with a fiber mixture like that. More hitch hikers in the mud?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I wasn't thinking of a nice finish to it, thinking of it more as a tape coat. A quick knife skim over it after might clean things up some(?)
> But good point you make about fibers being dragged, and how the old Apla boxes might work better. I agree on the flusher vs. anglehead, as well.
> Wonder what it might be like to regular box and angle finish something that's been taped with a fiber mixture like that. More hitch hikers in the mud?


tape coat only what are you thinking...hikers or sheep...must be sheep:whistling2:


----------

